# Food Issues and Shedding



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Acana makes a series of "singles" for dogs with food allergies. 

ACANA Singles | ACANA Pet Foods

While we have never experienced food allergies with Max, I can say that he has done very well on Acana Wild Prairie.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I second the Acana suggestion, I have had wonderful results feeding it to my own dogs. The singles lime is pretty good if you are looking to eliminate possible allergens.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Some people find that feeding raw is the way to go when there are a lot of these sort of problems.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you are looking for a good quality, grain free food from at a halfway reasonable price at TSC, try Grain Free Earthborn.

I had a dog that had seizures years ago, and in those days I did not know to track daily things in a log, but as I think back about certain things, I think the trigger for hers was either the heartworm medicine or flea repellent.


----------

